# الفرق بين مهندس المساحة واخصائى المساحة والمساح



## م/ محمد عامر (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى اسمحولى اطرح موضوع هام 

وهو الفرق بين مهندس المساحه واخصائى المساحة والمساح

اولا مهندس المساحة فى مصر 

الجامعه الوحيده التى بها قسم مساحة بكلية الهندسة هى جامعه بنها 

وهذا القسم قديم جدا بها

ويعطى الخريخ بكاليريوس فى هندسة المساحة

المستوى التعليمى تعليم عالى


ثانيا اخصائى المساحة
توجد شعبة المساحة والخرائط حاليا بكليات الاداب قسم الجغرافيا بجميع الجامعات المصرية تقريبا
اول جامعه انشأت بها هذه الشعبة هى جامعه الاسكندرية

ويحصل الخريخ على ليسانس اداب قسم جغرافيا شعبة مساحة وخرائط

المستوى التعليمى تعليم عالى


المساح

هو فنى المساحة 
ويكون خريج معهد مساحة

المستوى التعليمى فوق متوسط


وحاليا وبسبب التقدم الهائل فى مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ارتباطها ارتبطا وثيقا بعلم الخرائط والمساحة

فاصبح لخريجى شعبة الخرائط والمساحة ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية وبسب مواكبة هذا القسم لكل حديث فى مجال المساحة ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية وغنى منهج دراستهم وتدريبهم العملى اصبح لهم مستقبل باهر 

واصبحوا هم المؤهلين علميا للعمل كمهندسين مساحة

وتتنوع مجالاات العمل بالنسبة لاخصائى المساحة
كالعمل فى المساحة الارضيه
او المساحة البحرية
او المساحة الجوية

ويصل اخصائى المساحة الى استشارى مساحة

لان معظم الجامعات المصرية اصبحت لا تريد انشاء قسم للمساحة فى كلية الهندسة والاكتفاء بكلية الاداب قسم الجغرافيا
للتقدم فى مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وارتباطها الوثيق بعلم المساحة 
وكل من يعمل الان بالمساحة يفهم ذلك اى مدى ارتباط نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمساحة 

واخصائى المساحة هو اهم واول احد بالموقع يأتى بعده الانشائى ثم المعمارى
وكل من يعمل بالمساحة يعلم ذلك جيداا

الان بسبب حاجة سوق العمل للمساحة 
يأتى اى شخص ويأخذ دورة بسيطه فى الاجهزه
ويقول انا مهندس مساحة وهو كل علاقته بالمساحة انه تعلم كيف يشغل الاجهزه فقط

انا اقول ان مهندس او اخصائى او المساح اكبر كتير من ذلك وتتضح اهميته فى الاعمال الانشائية الكبرى او مجالات المساحة الاخرى كالبحرية او الجوية
او تحديد المواقع ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية
وهؤلاء فقط مشغلين للاجهزه فقط لاغير ولا يفقهمون شيئاً عن علم المساحة ولا فروعها 

وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من ادخل ناس غير مؤهلين للعمل المساحى 

وسوءوا سمعة العاملين بالمساحة لقلة خبرتهم


​


----------



## eng omaradel (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مش كل الناس يابشمهندس .. فى ناس فاهمه وعندها ستعداد تفهم


----------



## رامى محمد شديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*كويس*

موضوع كويس علشان فلا فى ناس بتشتغل فى المساحه وهى مش متخصصه سواء مهندسين او غيرهم


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (14 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## ahmed2saleh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ليس كل الناس كما تقول فهناك من دخل الى جامعه بسبب درجاته التي حصل عليها ولم يتسنى له التعرف على علم المساحه و اقول علم لان مجاله واسع ، وعندمى انتهى من التعليم الجامعي بدأ بأخذ دورات في المساحه و اجهزة التوتال ستيشن و ال جي بي اس و الرفع المساحي وكذالك التوقيع المساحي و الاوتوكاد و غيرها الكثير 
و ليس ذالك بادليل على جهله بالعمل المساحي فقد يكون افضل من غيره لانه اخذ هذه الدورات بملأ ارادتة
و شكرا


----------



## ابوالنصر عمر (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم هناك مهندسين لا يعلموا هذا الفرق ويقولون ان اخصائى المساحه مساح توتال ومعهد المساحه مساح ميزان لان هذا المهندس لا يحب كلية الاداب ولا يعترف الا بالمهندس فقط لا غير وتعرضت انا لهذا الموقف وقال لى هذا المدير انت مش مهندس انت مساح وشكرا عمر اخصائى مساحه المقاولون العرب الطرق


----------



## عمر شعبان صالح (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أشكر السأل وأشكر الأخ م محمد عامر مع أنى من الرد فهمت أنه خريج أداب 
أنا مساح خريج معهد المساحة 91 ولله الحمد وأعمل بالمساحة منذ هذا التاريخ فى كثير من المجالات (استصلاح الأراضى - الأنشاءت - المسارات الملاحية بنهر النيل - الرى - الطرق .........) وأحمد الله على أن أتاح لى الفرص العديده التى ربما لم تتاح لكثير من أقرانى ومن واقع عملى مع الكثير من الزملاء العاملين أقول للاخ م محمد عامر مع أحترامى لرائ حضرتك هناك متميزين من كل هؤلاء حسب القدرات الشخصية والفرص المتاحة فى مجالات العمل ولاكن بكل أمانه وليست تحيز لفئة دون أخرى أضعف الناس (مع تأكيدى على تميز البعض)خريجى كلية الأداب وهو ده الى تقدر تقول علية مشغل توتل أو جى بى اس لحاجة جميع الأعمال المساحية إلى أساس رياضى ودراسة المساحة بشكل رياضى وليس جغرافى وأنا معك للارتباط الوثيق بين المساحة والجغرافية ولكن لكلاً تحصصة وده كلام من الواقع العملى بمصر والسعودية وأنا حالياً أعمل بالسعودية مصمم وأستشارى طرق ولله الفضل بمكتب من أكبر واقدم المكاتب بوزارة النقل بالسعودية ووسط كم كبير من المساحين من جمع الجنسيات العربية والوربية وشرق أسيا ولم نسمع بهذه الأسماء مهندس وأخصائى وفنى من المعروف أن من يعمل بالمساحة هو مساح حتى لو خريج هندسة ولى كل الفخر أننى مساح


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ابوالنصر عمر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم هناك مهندسين لا يعلموا هذا الفرق ويقولون ان اخصائى المساحه مساح توتال ومعهد المساحه مساح ميزان لان هذا المهندس لا يحب كلية الاداب ولا يعترف الا بالمهندس فقط لا غير وتعرضت انا لهذا الموقف وقال لى هذا المدير انت مش مهندس انت مساح وشكرا عمر اخصائى مساحه المقاولون العرب الطرق



لا شكر 
الشكر لله

من يقول ع اخصائى المساحة مسح توتال 
والمساح مساح ميزان

فانا اقول عليه اى شىء غير انه متعلم اصلا
دا جاهل لا يفقه شىء
ولا تعليق على اقواله


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

عمر شعبان صالح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أشكر السأل وأشكر الأخ م محمد عامر مع أنى من الرد فهمت أنه خريج أداب
> أنا مساح خريج معهد المساحة 91 ولله الحمد وأعمل بالمساحة منذ هذا التاريخ فى كثير من المجالات (استصلاح الأراضى - الأنشاءت - المسارات الملاحية بنهر النيل - الرى - الطرق .........) وأحمد الله على أن أتاح لى الفرص العديده التى ربما لم تتاح لكثير من أقرانى ومن واقع عملى مع الكثير من الزملاء العاملين أقول للاخ م محمد عامر مع أحترامى لرائ حضرتك هناك متميزين من كل هؤلاء حسب القدرات الشخصية والفرص المتاحة فى مجالات العمل ولاكن بكل أمانه وليست تحيز لفئة دون أخرى أضعف الناس (مع تأكيدى على تميز البعض)خريجى كلية الأداب وهو ده الى تقدر تقول علية مشغل توتل أو جى بى اس لحاجة جميع الأعمال المساحية إلى أساس رياضى ودراسة المساحة بشكل رياضى وليس جغرافى وأنا معك للارتباط الوثيق بين المساحة والجغرافية ولكن لكلاً تحصصة وده كلام من الواقع العملى بمصر والسعودية وأنا حالياً أعمل بالسعودية مصمم وأستشارى طرق ولله الفضل بمكتب من أكبر واقدم المكاتب بوزارة النقل بالسعودية ووسط كم كبير من المساحين من جمع الجنسيات العربية والوربية وشرق أسيا ولم نسمع بهذه الأسماء مهندس وأخصائى وفنى من المعروف أن من يعمل بالمساحة هو مساح حتى لو خريج هندسة ولى كل الفخر أننى مساح



اولا اتعرف ماذا يدرس خريج كلية الاداب
خريج كلية الاداب درس علم المساحة بكل مايتعلق به 
ودرس ايضا علم الخرائط ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية

ولذلك 
كلية الهندسة بشبرا فقط
و
كلية الاداب قسم الجغرافيا شعبة الخرائط والمساحة بكل الجامعات المصرية
هم المسئولين عن تخرج من هم مؤهلين للعمل المساحى 
من حملة المؤهلات العليا


يا سيدى الفاضل لماذا اخذت لقب مساح على انه شىء او تقليل من شأنك الكريم
ونحن سعداء بك اذا كنت مساح ناجح ونفتخر بك


ولكن تسمية المسميات احقاقا للحق​


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على كل من اتكلم فى هذا الموضوع لانة موضوع مهم وشيق جدا ما لم اكن مساحا فودت ان اكون مساح حبا فى علم المساحة


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (23 نوفمبر 2009)

رامى ابوهيف قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على كل من اتكلم فى هذا الموضوع لانة موضوع مهم وشيق جدا ما لم اكن مساحا فودت ان اكون مساح حبا فى علم المساحة



شكرااااااااااااااا
لمرورك الطيب اخى الكريم​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

يا بشمهندسين المهم الي يقدر يدير الموقع للمعل مش مهم يكون مساح اوي مهندس المهم القيادة


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم وممتاز وفعلا اللى المفروض يكون احق بالمساحة هوه خريج الاداب مع العلم انى خريج تربية جغرافيا وشغال بالمساحة ودرست مواد الخرائط والمساقط واغلب المواد اللى بتدرس فى أداب جغرافيا مساحة بس اكيد هوه الاحق انه يكون مهندس مساحه وبناء على عمله فى الموقع وشغله .
وموضوع مهم وشق


----------



## mostafammy (24 نوفمبر 2009)

وانا اوافق السندباد المساحى على رأيه المهم اللى يكون فاهم ويقدر يدير الموقع لان المهم ميكونشى خريج إيه ما من الممكن شراء الشهاده بالفلوس المهم الفااااااااااااااهم واللى يقدر يدير الموقع


----------



## kamar (24 نوفمبر 2009)

المهم الكفاءة


----------



## eg_star2100 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ومهم جدا

انا لسة فى بداية طريقى فى المساحة لسة خريج جديد وحالفنى الحظ انى اعمل بالطرق 

يحزننى ان اقول انى المساح الوحيد الموجود بالشركة الخريج قسم جغرافيا شعبة الخرائط والمساحة والباقى بين معهد فنى صناعى ومعاهد حاسب الى ومنهم من يغار منى كثر على الرغم من ان خبرتة تتعدى العشر سنوات وانا خبرتى لا تتعدى الشهور ولكنى عندما اتحدث اليهم بشكل علمى وفى الاطار النظرى لا اجدهم يعلموا عنها شئ لدرجة انه فى بعض الاحيان احس ان ذو الخبرة الاعلى مع انه العكس هم ذو الخبرة الاعلى


----------



## م.محمد عمران (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة الموضوع هام جدا
لكن لي إضافة إذا سمحتم:
وهي أنَّ مهندسي قسم الهندسة المدنية يدرسون المساحة بتوسع ويعملون في هذا المجال وكذلك مهندسي قسم التعدين أحيانًا.

فأنا خريج هندسة أسيوط قسم مدني ودرسنا المساحة على مدار ثلاث سنوات كمادة أساسية من مواد القسم كما تدربنا على استخدام الأجهزة المساحية.

حاليا أقوم بشرح مقرر المساحة لابن عمي أثناء فترة دراسته في معهد المساحة وأيضا الآن وهو في السنة الثانية مدني.
وفي عملي لا يوجد مساح فأقوم بتوقيع نقاط المشروع ورفع المناسيب وحساب كميات الحفر والإحلال والردم وعمل الميزانيات الشبكية للموقع والرسومات الكنتورية إن احتاج الموقع لذلك بنفسي.
كذلك عملت على جهاز التوتال ستيشن لمساعدة أحد الزملاء الذين عملوا في المقاولات وقام بشراء الجهاز لكنه تعذَّر في أحد يعمل عليه فوقت فراغي عملت عليه عونا له.

القصد مما سبق أنَّ المهندس المدني - خاصة خريج جامعة أسيوط - يكون مؤهلًا علميًا وعمليًا للعمل في مجال المساحة بشكل أساسي أو كجزء من عمله. أيضًا مهندس التعدين لكنه لا يدرس المساحة الجوية والاستشعار عن بعد وكذا الجيوديسية والله أعلم لكنهم لهم رحلات في الطبيعة في الجبال لتطبيق ما درسوه من علم المساحة على أرض الواقع خاصة بجهازي الميزان والثيودوليت.

وعذرًا على الإطالة.


----------



## عمر شعبان صالح (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الحبيب م / محمدعامر
أنا بتكلم من الواقع العملى وواقع سوق العمل وأنا مش بأقلل من الأخوة خريجى الآداب فهم زملاء فهناك مهندسين خريجى شبرا وليسو على المستوى وهذا وارد فى كل مهنه ومجال عمل وأنا أعمل حالياً بالسعودية بمجال الطرق والحمد لله الذى اتاح لى هذه الفرصة وفى وسط مساحين من اوربا وشرق اسيا والدول العربية ومعى تمنياتى الشخصية بأن يكون المصرى رقم 1 فى العالم لاكن اووكد لك أن خريجى الآداب زج بهم بمجال لم يؤهلوا له جيداً من حيث أن منهم الكثير ادبى بالثانوية العامة مع احتفاظى بأن منهم (ذوى القدرات العالية وعنهم استعداد للعمل ) وأن هذه المداخلات يقرأها الكثير من غير المصريين وممن يعملون بمجال المساحة من جميع الجنسيات ويعرفون الواقع وارجوا أن يتسع صدرك لما أقول وشكراً’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’


----------



## hopakhalifa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اكيد ان الممارسة من غير دراسة للتخصص ده تعتبر ملهاش لازمة لان بيقابل المساح مواقف كتير لازم يتصرف فيها بشكل سليم ومدروس وهى اللى بتبين الفرق بين المساح (خريج هندسة - مساحة وخرائط - معهد مساحة) وبين الراصد (الممارس ) والدراسة هى اللى بتديك الفرق ده


----------



## hopakhalifa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اكيد كل انسان لازم يمدح فى تخصصه وانه هو الاعم والاوسع والاشمل ولكن بكل منطقية ازاى نقارن بين مهندس مدنى تخصصه مدنى بياخد المساحة كورسات كورسين فى السنة على مدار 3 سنين يعنى 6 كورسات او مواد ليس الا وبيدرسه بشكل عام مبيدخلش فى اعماق التخصص وده واضح للجميع لما يخلص الكلية هيبقى فى تخصصه الاصلى مدنى ولا واحد بيدرس المساحة 4 سنين اكثر من 16 كورس او مادة مساحة ما بين (ارضية وجوية واستشعار عن بعد والخرائط ايضا ) وده خريج الاداب مساحة وخرائط ونفس الشئ لمعهد المساحة سنتين عاكفين على دراسة المساحة وخاصة الارضية ده حياتهم بس العيب ان دراستهم محددة فى المساحة الارضية والاجهزة فقط وليس على المساحة بالمفهوم الشامل (ودى وجهة نظرى ليس الا)


----------



## eng_khalaf (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​الاخوة الافاضل اود ان اشارك معكم هذا الموضوع وانا هتكلم بكل صراحة وبدون انحياز لاحد في البداية زي ما قال الاخ سندباد والاخ مصطفي المهم اللي يسبت قدراتة في العمل ولكن احب ان اوضح شي مهم انا عندي واحد خريج كلية الاداب قسم الجغرافيا شعبة مساحة (واللهي العظيم يا جماعة انا كنت افهمة ازاي يحسب مساحة الاشكال الهندسية مثل المثلث والمربع والمستطيل وشبة المنحرف )دي حاجة والحاجة التانية عرضت عليه شكل لقطاع طولي وعرضي للطريق اقسم بالله قالي اول مرة اشوف حاجة زي كدة وما عارف ماهو دة وكمان فالي انه معندهوش ادني فكرة عن شكل القطاعات الطولية والعرضية للطرق والمشكلة انه بيشتغل بالتوتل استيشن ثالثا مكانشي عارف يحسب مكعبات حفر وردم للقطاعات المرفوعة من الطبيعة .
اخيرا انا اسف اذا كنت اسات لاي حد لكن بالله انا قلت ما وجدتة معي 
وتقبلو بوافر الشكر والاحترام:28:​


----------



## zigzag1981 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*فرق شاسع بين مهندس المساحة و بين اخصائى المساحة*

السلام عليكم ....فى البداية ارجوا قراءة تعليقى بعقلانية شوية.....اولا مهندس المساحة يختلف عن المساح و عن اخصائى المساحة كثيرا,لانه درس علم المساحة و درس مواد كلية هندسة و لن اذكرها لانها مواد كثيرة جدا ....لذلك هو مؤهل عن اى احد تانى فى ادراة المساحة و فنيات العمل المساحة المتعلقة اكثر بالنواحى المدنية سواء كانت مبانى او انفاق او سكة حديد او صرف صحى او خطوط انابيب او او او ....و انا على المستوى الشخصى و بالتجارب العملية لا ارى ان خريج الاداب افضل من خريج معهد المساحة بل العكس(بالمناسبة انا مهندس و مدير للمساحة فى شركة من اكبر الشركات فى مصر فى مجال الانشاءات)....و ايضا انا لا افهم كلمة اخصائى مساحة اللى الاخوة خريجين الاداب يطلقوها على نفسهم....اللى اعرفه فى كلمة اخصائى هو الطبيب خريج الطب.....و يمكن خريجين الاداب بقوا دكاترة من غير ما نعرف.....انا مهندس خريج هندسة شبرا و هى الوحيدة فى جمهورية مصر العربية اللى فيها هذا القسم.....و بصراحه و الله فيه فرق شاسع فى الدراسة فى كليات الهندسة و اى كبية نظرية مثل الاداب او غيره....و ارجو ان كل واحد يعمل فى مجاله فى صمت بدون النظر الى كامة مهندس مساحة لانه عمره ما هيحصا على هذا اللقب طالما مش خريج هندسة و شكرا


----------



## cool_katkot (4 ديسمبر 2009)

فين هندسة شبرا مساحه يا باشا


----------



## عمرو القريضي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس بس علي فكرة دلوقتي العمال هي اللي بتشتغل في المساحة


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على كل من اتكلم فى هذا الموضوع لانة موضوع مهم وشيق جدا ما لم اكن مساحا فودت ان اكون مساح حبا فى علم المساحة ****فانا عن نفسى مساح اولا ومهندس ثانيا واواجه فى عملى كثيرا ممن هو غير متمكن من خريجى الاداب والهندسة والمعهد ايضا وانى ارى الفيصل هو من يقدر على انجاز عملة باحترافية وتمكن *******وطبعا لو واجه مجال اخر من مجالات يقدر يتعامل بكل سهولة *********وشكرا


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

zigzag1981 قال:


> السلام عليكم ....فى البداية ارجوا قراءة تعليقى بعقلانية شوية.....اولا مهندس المساحة يختلف عن المساح و عن اخصائى المساحة كثيرا,لانه درس علم المساحة و درس مواد كلية هندسة و لن اذكرها لانها مواد كثيرة جدا ....لذلك هو مؤهل عن اى احد تانى فى ادراة المساحة و فنيات العمل المساحة المتعلقة اكثر بالنواحى المدنية سواء كانت مبانى او انفاق او سكة حديد او صرف صحى او خطوط انابيب او او او ....و انا على المستوى الشخصى و بالتجارب العملية لا ارى ان خريج الاداب افضل من خريج معهد المساحة بل العكس(بالمناسبة انا مهندس و مدير للمساحة فى شركة من اكبر الشركات فى مصر فى مجال الانشاءات)....و ايضا انا لا افهم كلمة اخصائى مساحة اللى الاخوة خريجين الاداب يطلقوها على نفسهم....اللى اعرفه فى كلمة اخصائى هو الطبيب خريج الطب.....و يمكن خريجين الاداب بقوا دكاترة من غير ما نعرف.....انا مهندس خريج هندسة شبرا و هى الوحيدة فى جمهورية مصر العربية اللى فيها هذا القسم.....و بصراحه و الله فيه فرق شاسع فى الدراسة فى كليات الهندسة و اى كبية نظرية مثل الاداب او غيره....و ارجو ان كل واحد يعمل فى مجاله فى صمت بدون النظر الى كامة مهندس مساحة لانه عمره ما هيحصا على هذا اللقب طالما مش خريج هندسة و شكرا



بكل عقلانية
الاخصائى هو المتخصص فى شىء
وليس المتخصصون الوحيدون هم الاطباء

وخريجون اداب مبقوش اطباء
انا اخويا خريج اداب مساحة وخرائط
و المسمى الوظيفى له فى بطاقة الرقم القومى  اخصائى مساحة وخرائط ونظم معلومات

وع فكره انا مهندس مدنى خريج هندسة اسكندرية2002

ثانيا العاملين بالمساحة بمختلف تخصصاتهم هم اخصائى المساحة و فنى المساحة
وفى مصر اعتقد احسن تعليم فى العالم العربى فعليا
واكبر 3 جامعات فى مصر هى الاسكندرية والقاهرة وعين شمس
ولا يوجد بكليات الهندسة بها فرع للمساحة
اما جامعه بنها وكلية الهندسة بشبرا فعليها علامات استفهام كثيرة وفيه اقاويل كثر عن غلق قسم المساحة بها

وكلية الاداب شعبة مساحة وخرائط ونظم معلومات جغرافية
ليست الدراسة بها نظرية بل اذا حضرتك قبل ماترد اطلعت على المواد التى يدرسها ماكنت قولت ذلك
فكل فرقه بها تدريب عملى مساحى 
ولا يدخل قسم الجغرافيا الا اللى كان فى ثانوية عامه متفوق فى مادة المستوى الرفيع ولابد تكون جغرافيا

اذا نظرت لما يدرسة هندسة شبرا من مواد
واداب مساحة وخرائط 
كل المواد تقريبا من مساحة جيوديسية وتاكيومترية ومساحة جوية ومساقط خرائط ونظم معلومات جغرافية .........................................

وتعليقا ع كلمة عمر ما خريج اداب هايكون مهندس

ما انا عامل الموضوع دا ع شان المسميات 

وخريج اداب 
هو اخصائى مساحة وخرائط ونظم معلومات 

هذا هو مسماه الرسمى الحكومى

​


----------



## ابو سعد نقودي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*لكل مسمي مواصفات و مهام*

السلام عليكم اعمل بمجال المساحة منذ تخرجت من كلية العلوم (جيولوجيا و كمياء) عام 1987
المساحة علم له مصادر مختلفة 1-هندسه شبرا 2- كليات الأداب مساحة و خرائط 3- معهد الساحة 4- كتب المساحة المتوفرة باللغة العربية و الأنجليزي
الخلاصة: مقومات المساح الجيد 1-العلم مع أختلاف مصادره 
2-الخبرة 3- مواكبة التغير الدائم في الأجهزه المساحية و البرامج المساحية
بالنسبه للأمسميات فلكل مسمي مواصفات عملية و مجال عمل مختلف و مطلوب


----------



## ehab soliman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انت يا محمد عامر مش فاهم حاجة عملت خريجى الاداب افضل من خريج معهد المساحة وهذا خطاء كبير فمعهد المساحة هو الوحيد الذى انشئتة وزارة الرى وهو متخصص فى علم المساحة والرىوكل المواد التى تدرس بة ماخوذةمن هندسةعلى سبيل المثال وصفية حساب مساحى ميزانية اجهزة مساحية مبانى مسطحات ترفيرس


----------



## ايهاب البغدادي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مساحه خريج جامعة بغداد والحمد لله عملت في مجال اختصاصي في كثير من المشاريع وخصوصآ في الطرق واني ارغب في سؤال كيف يستطيع خريج الاداب العمل في مجات الطرق وماهي علاقة الادب بلطرق والمناسيب والى غيره من الامور المتعلاقه في مجال العمال المساحيه في الطرق وشكرآ


----------



## ايهاب البغدادي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ايهاب من العراق وخريج جامعة بغداد قسم المساحة والحمد لله عملت في مجال اختصاصي في العديد من المشاريع في داخل القطر وخارجه وخصوصآ في الطرق والجسور 
وارغب في طرح سؤال هل يمكن لخريج الادب العمل في مجال الطرق والجسور وما هي العلاقيه بين الادب والاعمال المساحيه الموجوده في الطرق من حيث المناسيب وتحديد المسار والمحطات وغيره من الاعمل المساحيه وشكرآ وهذا ليس انتقاص من خريجي الادب والاكن اريد فقط اعرف ما هي العلاقه واتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق لكل من يعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## ress_999 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مهندس مساحة عراقي خريج الاداب يمكن ان يعمل ويستفاد من خبراته في المساقط والتثليث الدولي في ترسيم الحدود اما مهندس الماساحة فيمكنة العمل بالمساحة الارضية اضافة الى قدرتة العمل في رسم الخرائط بكافة انواعها وترسيم الحدود ورفع الداتا وبرمجتها


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
احبتى واخوانى فى الله 
انا اشتغلت فى مشاريع كتيرة و الاستفادته فى الموضوع ده ان المفروض المهندس قبل اى حد مهما كان وبعده يجى المساح سواء بقى اداب او معهد مساحة ولكن هو ده الصح 
وده ميمنعش ان فيه نوابغ اتخرجت من معهد المساحة او شعبة المساحة ودول تعبو واجتهدو قوى لحد موصلو لكفائتهم دى
لكن المهندس فى اى مجال فى المقاولات هو رقم واحد 
على فكرة انا أخصائى مساحة اداب شعبة مساحة وخرائط


----------



## هانى عامر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ارى ان المناقشة قد زادت حدتها
يااخوانى لاداعى لهذه المهاطرات والفراغ الفكرى الذى خيم على عقولنا بالعمل الجاد العلمى والتفكير المنطقى ولاستقراء والاستنتاج هذه هى طرق النجاح فى اى مجال سواء كان مساح او اخصائى او مهندس او اى مجال اخر فليجتهد كل فى عمله والعمل هو من يبرز صاحبه ويضعه فى اكبر نصاب مع الكوادر يااخوانى نرجو العمل باجتهاد كل ليبرز ذاته ويرفع من شان وطنه وندع الالقاب والمسميات جانبا؛ فى جميع دول العالم انتهى عهد الالقاب الا فى مصر يجب ان نعظم كل الناس. هذه اصبحت غريزة فينا نحن المصريين(السواق يقال له ياباش مهندس) تاخرنا كثيرا عن دول العالم نرجو ترك الالقاب ونبدء عهد جديد ننادى فيه لبعضنا فقط باسمائنا وليس باستاذ او باش مهندس ونترك موقع العمل هو من يحدد وشكرا
العبد لله هانى عامر اداب مساحة وخرائط


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور معلومات مفيدة


----------



## محمدين علي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني الكرام و زملاء المهنة الموضوع في كلمتيين اللي يعرف يشتغل هو المهندس بغض النظر هو حاصل علي اه المهم انه ادرب و اكتسب خبرة كويسة في العمل المساحي من حيث العمل الميداني في الموقع و المكتب بالخبرة و الممارسة لاعمال البرامج الهندسية و المساحية


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (9 أكتوبر 2010)

هو انا كل اللى اعرفه انهم عندنا بيفضلوا ديما يعينوا مساح خريج المعهد بس الاداب للاسف الشركة عندنا مبتعترفش به او ممكن تقول مبتثقش فيه مع ان الشركة اصحبها مجموعة دكاترة


----------



## فادى حسب الله (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بالبلدى خريج حصلت على بيكالريوس زراعة شعبة عامة وأعمل أستشارى بمكتب تصنيف أول بالمملكة العربية السعودية سافرت للجزائر وتركيا وكنت أعمل بالمقاولون العرب بمسمى أخصائى مساحة وازيدك من البيت شعر بفضل الله مارست أغلب الأعمال المساحية على كافة صورها وأحببت المساحة فهى بحرا لا آخر له وبصراحه المساحه علم لا ينضب تجد فيه الجديد كل يوم ويحتاج ان تتطور فية بصورة سريعه لايمكن لاحد تخيلها إلا من عشق العمل المساحى وفعلا أجدنى مميزا جدا على الأخرين بإختلاف وظائفهم سواء مدنى وخلافة من القطاعات الخدمية الأخرى بالموقع مهندسين اومديرون الخ..وأكسب أحترامهم اتمتع بعائد مادى لابأس به بفضل أعمال الحصر بإستخدام البرامج المساحية وفن إجادة أستخدام كافة أجهزة الرصد والتوقيع فى وقت قصير وبنتنيجة فعالة بفضل الله وجدت سعادتى ان لا أخفى ما تعلمتة على أحد يريد كسب حلال ايا من كانت مؤهلاته ووجدتنى مقاول شاطر جدا بالمساحة على أصحاب العمل بسب تأهيلى لزملائى علميا وعمليا وزيادة عائدهم المادى لانى علمتهم ان المساحة عمل مقطوع يلزم تنفيذة حتى نهايتة حتى ولو لزم بصفه شخصية بدون مساعدة أحد وفى أصعب الظروف وتحت ضغوط عدة والحمد الله على نعمة ولا أجد وقتا انظر فيه لغيرى إلا ان يريدالله بى وله خيرا مقسوما ولا أستغنى مطلقا عن تطوير نفسى بكل ما هو جديد وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث بلا ضغائن أوخلافه من أمور أسأل الله بأ يعفنا عنها وتذكر أخى الفاضل بأن الله منح وأعطى الرزق لمن لا حيلة له لكى يتعجب اصحاب الحيل والأرزاق فى ما نفعت به نفسك والأخرين من مال وعلم وعمل له اركانه الثلاثة أولها النيه وثانيها الصبر والأصرار وثالثها حسن ختام العمل


----------



## mzahran1 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بمنتهى الادب والاحترام ودون اى تجريح من قريب او بعيد وذلك للعلم واعطاء كل ذى حق حقه
اولا المساحه هى شعبه من شعب الهندسه المدنيه وبما انها شعبه كبيره اصبح لها قسم متخصص 
مع احترامى الشديد لكل من يعمل فى المساحه من غير المهندسين انا اعرف جيدا ماذا درسوا من علم فى المساحه فى كلية الاداب والذى لايرقى من قريب او بعيد للعلم الحقيقى حيث ان المواد التى درست فى المساحه تعتبر نظريه بطبيعة الكليه النظريه التى تعطى خريجها ليسانس ومعنى ليسانس اى انها كليه ادبيه والمساحه عمل هندسى بحت مثله مثل الاعمال الهندسيه الاخرى كالمدنيه والمعماريه والكهربيه الى اخره وللامانه التقيت بخريجى الاداب اكثر من مره وبسؤالهم عن دراستهم فى مجال المساحه على الصعيدين العملى والنظرى فوجدت شئ اعتقدت انه شئ مهم جدا فى علم الخرائط وهو اسقاط الخرائط وكيفية التعرف على نظم الاسقاط المختلفه والتحويل من نظام اسقاط الى نظام اخر مناظر واستنتاج احداثياته وما الى ذلك استنتجت من لاخوه لذين تحدثت معهم انهم يعلمون القشور والتى بالكاد توصل لمتعلمها ان الخرئط لها اشكال متعدده يجب العلم بها فقط ولكن هل تم التعلم عليها وهل تم حساب التحويل فى الاحدثيات للانظمه المختلفه انا متأكد من كلامى وهذا للعلم 
قابلت كثيرا من خريجى الاداب والزراعه وعملت معهم وكثيرا ما اشدت بهم فى العمل ولكنى اعتقد انها فروق فرديه للاشخاص ليس لها علاقه بالعلم بل انها اكتساب الخبره من العمل والممارسه اليوميه للعمل المكرر الذى نعمله بشكل يومى بدون اى تغيير او تجديد والمساحه لها مجالات عديده فى التطبيق من الصعب لعمل فيها فى وقت واحد كالمساحه البحريه والجويه والارضيه والتحت ارضيه والجيوديسيه فكل منا تخرج الى مجال محدد للعمل فيه ولا تجديد الا عن طريق ترك العمل والذهاب الى مكان يعمل فى المجال الاخر
واكتفى بهذا القدر من الكلام الذى اعبر به عن راى الشخصى والذى اعتقد انه منطقى وغير ظالم دون الاساءه و التجريح المعهود


----------



## فادى حسب الله (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة الأسلام وكفى بها نعمة
أطلبو العلم ولو فى الصين ما بالك بالشبكه العنكبوتية يااااااااسلااااااام سلم


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات 
و ارى ان العمل الميداني اكبر مقياس للتقييم بالذات في علم المساحة الارضية


----------



## مصطغي ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مش عارف من امته خريجي كلية الاداب بتكلموا في المساحة طول عمرنا نعرف ان افضل الناس في المساحة ما بين مهندس المساحة والمساح ( معهد المساحة) مع العلم ان بعض خريجي الاداب يتميزون احيانا وليست قاعدة واعتقد ان ما يحدث الان هو بسبب سهولة الاجهزة المساحية التي سهلت للجميع العمل المساحي حتي وان لم يكون دارسا للمساحة اصلا


----------



## mostafammy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبه للاستاذ صاحب الموضوع 
انت من وجهت نظرك ما هوا الفرق 
وايه الفايدة من طرح موضوع مثل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mostafammy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

واللى انا شايفه حالا هنا فى السعوديه كل من هب ودب شغال فى المساحه دنا حتا كان فى مشروع شغال فيه كان فى نجار مسلح اتعلم المساحه وكان عايز يشترى جهاز ويشتغل به فى السوق


----------



## mostafammy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ومحدش هنا فى السعوديه يعرف شرف المهنه والحاجات دى لاء دول بيدور على اللى الارخص اللى يعمل الشغلانه اديكو مثال ولا بلاش احسن


----------

